# Wood stain for poplar humidor shelves



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Im building some shelves for a frigador with poplar planks and was thinking they would look nice with a light stain on them. Since im not using this wood for its humidification properties like cedar, would this be ok? Will it taint the cigars or cause some other harm to them?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I uses poplar as a "shelf" to hold my bags of cigars. But they are not directly on the Poplar.

As far a staining them and directly putting you cigars on them....... hmmmm..._ i wouldn't suggest it._ Ever get stain on your fingers? It stinks! And its hard to wash off unless you use thinner/gas to clean your hands. I mylself wouldn't want to risk "infusing' my cigars with the stain smell. Maybe a clearcoat _could _help,_ but it smells too_.


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

If you put a sealer over the stain it should be fine. I've had stains that I had to leave for a couple of months before they fully cured and I could apply a sealant though.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Poplar, just like spanish cedar, would be used to aid in humidity regulation. Staining and sealing it would negate the reason for using it.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

What they said, it will take weeks even months for that smell to go away. if your still going to try it at least use a water based stain, not as smelly as oil based but still smells.


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

marked said:


> Poplar, just like spanish cedar, would be used to aid in humidity regulation. Staining and sealing it would negate the reason for using it.


He said he's not using the poplar for humidification purposes like cedar. My guess is that means he's lining the entire thing with cedar for humidity control and using the shelves just to hold the cigars.



ptpablo said:


> What they said, it will take weeks even months for that smell to go away. if your still going to try it at least use a water based stain, not as smelly as oil based but still smells.


I'd use a finishing oil for color. Then let it cure for about a month. After that use a water-based polyurethane to seal it.


----------

